# anmeldung



## blacklion (4. April 2005)

hi,

wie kann ich mich auf der black-legion site registrieren?


----------



## Nyana (4. April 2005)

Die Registrierung bleibt den Gilden-Mitgliedern vorbehalten.


----------

